# Laying Worker



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello Zach,

First of all, welcome to the forum!

In my opinion, it would be better to post this thread somewhere it more suits. The sections *Bee Forum* or *Beekeeping 101* might be the choises. You can reach them from the main page.



Dunham Bee Farm said:


> Ant advice on installing a new queen in a hive that swarmed?


Your main problem seems to be something else, as stated by you:



Dunham Bee Farm said:


> laying worker


Installing a new queen *alone* is a simple process. There are many threads on it on the forum. Dealing with a laying worker is not that simple I fear. Yet, there are threads on the issue as well on the forum. For both and more, I advice to use the search option of the forum. Once you sign in, using the search box on top right will do the job. I wrote "laying worker" in the box (without quotes) and hit enter. There are many related threads. Some of them are hard to evaluate for their relevancy from the title and you need to have a brief look at them by yourself but here are some with "laying worker" words in their title:

Here, here, here, here and here.

There are many more.

An alternative approach to search the forum from inside the forum itself might be using Google search engine. Searching, without quotes, "laying worker site:beesource.com" will do it. By this way you may have a slight clue on the content of the thread/page prior to actually view it.

Hope this helps. I'm no expert to tell you how to deal with laying worker and replace it. I just have an impression that its not easy if not impossible at all.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

thats easy add a frame of eggs with bees give a shake of more bees and the bees will sort it out


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

franktrujillo said:


> thats easy add a frame of eggs with bees give a shake of more bees and the bees will sort it out


A two-lines solution for this age-old problem would be nice for sure. For just two threads among huge amounts of discussions here on this forum or elsewhere, please see: Laying worker or drone layer colony solutions? and Laying Worker and Nucs For me, its an issue which calls for serious research and numerous experiments.

If this thread were in more suitable sections of the forum or added as a post under already existing relevant threads, there would be more chance to hear expert advices. Unfortunately on *Welcome Forum*, as the name implies, that's a weak possibility.


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

Another thread with nice points: Queen given to laying workers


----------

